

Zena 1.0 "Amen Break" release (5 years making a Rails CMS) - gaspard
http://zenadmin.org/en/blog/release826.html

======
gaspard
It's been a long way to make this release... Please take some time to try this
gem out:

    
    
        gem install zena
        zena foobar
        cd foobar && zena init

------
nasmorn
When i click on zena hosting your template compiler shows some errors

~~~
gaspard
Thanks for the pointer: that was a leftover from the 0.x templates.

